# Apache2, Windows, mehrere PHP Versionen



## DoRiMaN (25. September 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe bereits im Internet recherchiert, jedoch habe ich nichts gefunden, was mir helfen konnte. Ich versuche momentan, auf meinem Apache2 zwei verschiedene PHP Versionen (4.3.8 und 5.0.2) parallel zu betreiben. Und zwar sollten Dateien mit der Endung .php5 als PHP5 ausgeführt werden, alle anderen php Dateien als PHP4.3.8... Dazu kommt noch, dass ich ein Verzeichniss habe, in welchem ALLE PHP Dateien als PHP5 ausgeführt werden müssen.

Weiss jemand wie ich dies anstellen kann?

Danke und Greetz

DoRiMaN


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. September 2004)

Die Lösung ist PHP als CGI. Such' mal im Netz oder im rootforum.de - ich meine dort bereits eine Lösung gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. September 2004)

Schau mal in dieses Thema , das sollte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## DoRiMaN (26. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Schau mal in dieses Thema , das sollte dir weiterhelfen  *



ok, hab dort nachgeschaut, wäre ja die Lösung für die Ordner...  aber wie muss ich dann PHP laden? Als PHP5 oder PHP4? :-(


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. September 2004)

Hab mich damit noch nicht weiter beschäftigt, aber ich schätze, du musst beide laden, wenn du beide benutzenm willst.


----------



## DoRiMaN (26. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Hab mich damit noch nicht weiter beschäftigt, aber ich schätze, du musst beide laden, wenn du beide benutzenm willst. *



auch schon versucht, aber der Apache will dann nicht starten


----------

